# Buying from Andertons



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

So Ive been looking into The Hudson Broadcast and realised that Andertons price is quite a bit cheaper than Electric Mojo guitars. We are talking $369 + Tax vs roughly $260 + Tax + and Duty. Is there any other factors i should consider or is this basically it?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Brokerage; and isn't Anderton's in europe somewhere.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Wardo said:


> Brokerage; and isn't Anderton's in europe somewhere.


Yes its in the UK, but i have already done the exchange difference. I had read in a thread from 2016 and they had said they used UPS express which includes brokerage. Im just curious if its changed in the last 5 years


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I purchased from Andertons a few years ago and I was charged brokerage when the item landed here in Canada. It was still cheaper than buying the item here in Canada and it arrived in 3 or 4 days!


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

I purchased the Hudson Broadcast AP version from Andertons last year before it was available in Canada. It arrived with something just not right with it and would have to look at old emails with them to specifically mention what it was but I had a hard time getting them to return it. It wasn't a big fight or anything but their initial communication is that they test in house before they ship international and if it is defective they will not offer returns. They did allow me to return it but I had to cover the shipping. In the end I received a refund for what I paid for the pedal but not for the shipping costs there and back or the customs charges. 

I am sure the store is great but I will not purchase from them again because of red tape.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

The big factor will be the shipping price and/or brokerage fees. Royal mail is a crap shoot, will the CBSA add fees or not? DHL? Not so bad... The rapists in the white trucks or the rapistsin the brown trucks will probably charge you enough to make it a waste of time....


----------



## Varc (Feb 16, 2017)

Maybe try talking to Electric Mojo. They’ve been helpful with price matching for me in the past, but that was when matching to another store in Canada.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

@CMCRAWFORD, did not think about getting a defective unit and having to deal with a return as that will rack the bill up quickly and be a pain in my ass. 

@knight_yyz taxes and duties shouldn’t be too bad if charged 13% and 6%. As for brokerage that may be a different game, if charged $10 bucks I’ll just pay it if it’s $20+ I’ll just inform them I want to self clear it and proceed with the proper paper work and save that stupid charge. 

@Varc i was going to reach out to them today, however given the price difference I’d assume it won’t happen.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I ordered a few times from Anderton's and there were no brokerage fees as they ship airmail (the cost of shipping factors the brokerage charge). There were duties on the goods as the goods were manufactured outside of North America.

On a side note, there are no duties on goods manufactured in North America (as per NAFTA). Most brokers "blanket" charge a duty on across the pond shipments but you need to remind the retailer to clearly state the country of origin on the waybill and on the shipping box (country of origin is where the goods were manufactured) and, remind the broker for UPS, DHL, FeDex etc in some cases.


----------



## antuni (Jan 31, 2016)

Do they deduct the VAT?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

antuni said:


> Do they deduct the VAT?


Yes, pricing includes 20% VAT and deducted on check out for sales outside of the UK.


----------



## antuni (Jan 31, 2016)

Alex said:


> Yes, pricing includes 20% VAT and deducted on check out for sales outside of the UK.


Just spoke to them, yes they will deduct VAT but they say DHL will calculate broker fees and custom duties.

Anyone has idea how much broker and custom fees they charge?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Im curious as well. Im looking at an evh franky and its £980 shipped! Which is less than $1400 for a guitar that stores here are selling for about$2500


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

antuni said:


> Just spoke to them, yes they will deduct VAT but they say DHL will calculate broker fees and custom duties.
> 
> Anyone has idea how much broker and custom fees they charge?


that will depend on the price of what you bought.


----------



## antuni (Jan 31, 2016)

I’m checkin at their Neural Quad Cortex which is about $2160 (£1280).


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2018)

You will pay roughly double the tax with DHL brokerage plus the shipping costs. If tax is $50 DHL will charge around $50 for brokerage plus shipping. I have a mint one for sale if you are interested. $300 shipped in Canada.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

antuni said:


> Just spoke to them, yes they will deduct VAT but they say DHL will calculate broker fees and custom duties.
> 
> Anyone has idea how much broker and custom fees they charge?


1) 13% HST
2) For duties, if built outside of North America, roughly 6%. If built in NA, make sure you ask retailer to state the country of origin. The retailers World Wide And Peach guitars put that statement right on the shipping box and it’s worked well for me.
3) brokerage fee depends on the a) value of the goods b) the level of shipping service as carriers typically include brokerage in the cost of air service. UPS charged me over $100 for a speaker cabinet that sold for $1.000. It was a ground shipment hence the brokerage fee.


----------



## antuni (Jan 31, 2016)

Alex said:


> 1) 13% HST
> 2) For duties, if built outside of North America, roughly 6%. If built in NA, make sure you ask retailer to state the country of origin. The retailers World Wide And Peach guitars put that statement right on the shipping box and it’s worked well for me.
> 3) brokerage fee depends on the a) value of the goods b) the level of shipping service as carriers typically include brokerage in the cost of air service. UPS charged me over $100 for a speaker cabinet that sold for $1.000. It was a ground shipment hence the brokerage fee.


thanks


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

jfk911 said:


> So Ive been looking into The Hudson Broadcast and realised that Andertons price is quite a bit cheaper than Electric Mojo guitars. We are talking $369 + Tax vs roughly $260 + Tax + and Duty. Is there any other factors i should consider or is this basically it?


Glenn flicker said get the overnight shipping because all the fees are listed unlike the other ways of shipping


----------



## Fumblefingers (Aug 13, 2019)

I bought a Gladio SC from them last summer and the import/brokerage/tax from DHL added $85.00 over and above the bill from Andertons. When I worked it out it was actually a few bucks less than if I’d bought it from electric mojo, who didn’t have it in stock at the time. It was here in less than a week and the communication with andertons was excellent.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Bought a Fender FSR RW Tele about 1.5 years ago and only paid the taxes when it arrived which is what I was expecting since the guitar was made in NA. The bonus was that the price on their website includes VAT so the actual price that I was charged was less.


----------

